# Help: Need Replacement Water Pan



## bigboybrad (Sep 30, 2008)

I need to find a replacement water pan for my Great Outdoors Big Block Smoker Model# A033141 and s/n is 530800393. The problem is that they have gone out of business. Can anyone help point me in the right direction? I have looked everywhere online...
The part # for the pan is AZ 001152.
Thanks!


----------



## capt dan (Sep 30, 2008)

welcome to SMF
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, I'm sure someone will be along to help ya


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome Aboard.  I purchased a 5 quart stainless steel bowl from ACE hardware. It measures 13.5" acrossed the diameter and fits perfectly.


----------



## lightfoot (Oct 1, 2008)

gotta love this forum!


----------



## crusty ol salt (Oct 1, 2008)

it also fits my ECB also so i bought 2


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Brad!


----------



## supervman (Oct 1, 2008)

Usin the old noggin to improvise! 
Good job! 
V


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 1, 2008)

Like Crusty says, a little southern engineering and ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hurry up and fix it, then send some pics!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Myself I started using the aluminum pans I got for keeping my meats warm when serving.  Sometimes I can get them at a dollar store for like 25 to 50 cents a piece  They work great in a pinch.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 2, 2008)

looks like the stainless mixing bowls I bought from my local supermarket for £0.99. 
They hold 7lbs of sausage meat and fit in my fridge - so would probably be about the right size.
Have a look in the cookware section in wallyworld :-)


----------



## Eliyaan.Shak (Dec 9, 2019)

crusty ol salt said:


> Welcome Aboard.  I purchased a 5 quart stainless steel bowl from ACE hardware. It measures 13.5" acrossed the diameter and fits perfectly.


How des that work out in a smoker? As the water pan?


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2019)

A Big Howdy and Welcome from Beautiful East Texas

Gary


----------

